# ER-32 Collet Source



## KingBubbaTruck (May 12, 2006)

So,

I've seen some posts saying that H&H is a good source for collets, but I can't get the darn site to take my order.

Are there any other sites that are a good source for individual ER-32 collets?

Thanks

Brent


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 12, 2006)

I got mine from the little machine shop


----------



## Huzzah (May 12, 2006)

Do they have a phone number?  If so, try calling them.


----------



## alamocdc (May 12, 2006)

I got mine from a local machine shop supplier and they were less expensive than anything else I could find. You can call 937-672-9876, or email Bob at harts4u123@aol.com for prices.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 12, 2006)

Sure,

I could call a phone number, but that's so 1990's! [xx(]

I guess I just like the ability to pick and click and ship....

So, I guess I'll pick up the, uh, whatdoyoucallit, the tele phone?  and call and place an order?  Are you sure that works? []


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 13, 2006)

Shoot, Dang ole ebay, Just ordered the 5/16 collet.

See, I knew I could do it without having to resort to actual human contact.... []


----------



## vick (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingBubbaTruck_
> <br />So,
> 
> I've seen some posts saying that H&H is a good source for collets, but I can't get the darn site to take my order.
> ...


I ordered from H&H one got the wrong collet and could never get anyone on the phone.

Enco or the little machine shop are the ones I have used since.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 13, 2006)

Ahh, Enco looks pretty good.  I got a little lower price on the 5/16 on ebay, but I didn't follow through on the enco site to see what their shipping cost was....

I'll bookmark the enco site for future purchases.

Thanks!

(BTW, I love this collet chuck thing, It seems so much more accurate to turn only one barrel at a time, Oh, and for yoyos and bottle stoppers, it's so much nicer not to worry about the drill chuck working loose!)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2006)

OK, wats an ER-32?


----------



## btboone (May 13, 2006)

The ER-32 is a collet system that takes collets that expand a little.  Here's a picture of one: http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=1806866&PMT4NO=7599067


----------



## alamocdc (May 13, 2006)

Frank, the Beall collet chuck uses ER-32 collets.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 13, 2006)

I ordered ER-32 collets from H&H Industrial back in Jan. They were $9.50 each. IIRC the site wouldn't cooperate for me either so I phoned in the order. Took about a week to get here but the charges didn't show up on my Visa bill for 3 months. Guess their billing section must be real slow.


----------



## vick (May 13, 2006)

Just a little warning about Enco I have been annoyed at them in the past for racking up shipping by shipping from different wharehouses so take a look first.  I have used the Little Machine shop a couple times and have had no complaints what so ever.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 13, 2006)

I probably would have bought from the little machine shop, but I only wanted one collet.  The Beall Collet set I bought came with a set of 5, and fit's most of the 'things' I need it to fit.

I didn't see any individual collet's in the size I wanted at LMS...

I just wanted the 5/16 so that I could fit the B mandrel, and the bottle stopper mandrel I have.

Thanks for the warning and recommendation, though!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Frank, the Beall collet chuck uses ER-32 collets.



Kinda guessed something like that. I just get a bad itch when folks don't say what they are talking about. Like with a potfer.


----------



## gerryr (May 16, 2006)

Frank,
What's a potfer?[]


----------



## bigvoots44 (May 16, 2006)

2PIN


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 16, 2006)

I was wondering how someone was going to respond to that and keep it family friendly! [)]


----------

